# Insurance for under 25



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Just checking before I start ringing people up and wasting time, do any of you guys cover drivers under 25 on a stage 4 + downpipes R35?

Want to upgrade, but need to check insurance first. I've had the car for over a year. 

Thanks

William


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I was under 25 with stage 4 with DP's. Didn't get to choose which insurer I wanted but admiral got me passed 25 then I went back to the insurer I wanted and happy days.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Ah nice I'm with admiral right now, but I heard they don't cover you if you change the injectors. 

As long as it doesn't go up too much cause I'm at £1800 the now lol. 

Did they give you a decent price?


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm paying 1800 with admiralfor both my cars together and I'm 23 . Needing to find this out too cause I'm away to get a remap and full exhaust system with stock down pipes . Will be interested to see what the premium will be . Shouldn't be too much of a difference I'd imagine


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Feel free to PM me your details and we can see what we can offer you 

Regards 

Dan


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

robgtr90 said:


> I'm paying 1800 with admiralfor both my cars together and I'm 23 . Needing to find this out too cause I'm away to get a remap and full exhaust system with stock down pipes . Will be interested to see what the premium will be . Shouldn't be too much of a difference I'd imagine


Wish I could have afforded an R35 GT-R when I was 23, nice work bud :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

wmd_gtr said:


> Ah nice I'm with admiral right now, but I heard they don't cover you if you change the injectors.
> 
> As long as it doesn't go up too much cause I'm at £1800 the now lol.
> 
> Did they give you a decent price?


Was £1500 - Think all the previous high powered cars since I was young with no accidents etc helped with that. I didn't tell them about the injectors.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Holy shit that's so good! I've had the R35 for a year now so hopefully that helps a bit! I might go without the injectors. The car doesn't get pushed that hard I just want the exhaust and the DP's for some sound and the EcuTek for some popping and banging haha.


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Wish I could have afforded an R35 GT-R when I was 23, nice work bud :thumbsup:


Thanks mate I'm fortunate to have the gtr at my age for sure . Loving every minute of it though , will have this motor for a long long time haha


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

tuannnd said:


> I was paying 4,500 for insurance..


A few companies wanted a ridiculous amount off me. The worst quote I've had for any car was when I was 20, I seen a second hand mk5 Golf R32 for 16k and went to check insurance and they wanted £6.5k lol... Needless to say I decided against buying the car haha


----------

